# Who most deserves to fight Liddell for the title?



## Flatlander (Jun 1, 2006)

I think that Tito is the most deserving right now, only because he beat Forrest Griffin.  After Tito, I'd say Forrest.  However, I think the guy most likely to beat Chuck is Stephan Bonnar.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 1, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I think that Tito is the most deserving right now, only because he beat Forrest Griffin. After Tito, I'd say Forrest. However, I think the guy most likely to beat Chuck is Stephan Bonnar.


 
anybody who saw that fight (including myself) will tell you that Tito did not beat Forrest.  he may have gotten the win, but certainly wasn't deserving of it.  in a post fight interview, Tito even made claim to that, thinking that Forrest had won.  personally, i'd like to see that rematch.

as far as fighting Liddell goes, not sure.  i'd actually like to see hughes fight him, but the liklihood just isn't there.

regardless of who it is next, it should be interesting.  Liddell always puts on a good show.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Babalu.

Tito needs to fight some contenders first, Forest I think is up there too, I'd rather see Forrest get the fight though, but he did "lose" to Tito.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! A Liddell vs. Hughes match would be awesome! I think that Chuck has maybe the best sprawl in UFC and maybe the best standup to go along with that. Hughes could get frustrated very easily not being able to slam him and eating punches while trying to do it.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> Wow! A Liddell vs. Hughes match would be awesome! I think that Chuck has maybe the best sprawl in UFC and maybe the best standup to go along with that. Hughes could get frustrated very easily not being able to slam him and eating punches while trying to do it.



That would be an awesome fight, but how likely would it be? Is it something that could be arranged? I'm not being funny, I genuinely don't know. :asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2006)

Not likely at all.

Hughes fights at 170, Liddell at 205.

There is no way this fight would even get sanctioned in North America, might be doable in Japan, but since both are under UFC contract that option is out.

Hughes _could_ move up and fight Rich Franklin, but he's not going to jump up two weight classes to fight Liddell.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Not likely at all.
> 
> Hughes fights at 170, Liddell at 205.
> 
> ...



Aaahh, cheers Andy, have to confess my knowledge of the weight divisions is pretty rusty at best. What about Hughes V Franklin? How do people think that would go?


----------



## bladenosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Babalu? Would be knocked out... Forest, would be knocked out. He tries to exchange, and liddell will knock him flat out if he takes that strategy. Forrest is tough, but liddel hits in places that it doesn't make a difference how much you've trained. Liddell applies Kempo laws to a boxing ring, with a number of angles to approach from. Frankly, he knows what he is doing, he is the champion for a reason. He's great at avoiding takedowns, so that's not a question to me. 
Liddell will not be beaten any time soon, as well as a number of the other holders. *Ortiz is with Team Punishment now and all, and definately a beast, so it's a fight I'd like to see. He definately has the highest chance of pulling a win.* Hughes is going to be around for a while, hes a 170lb boulder, and is in Militiche training with the best.. Franklin, I really don't know much about except he taught 3rd grade in Cincinnati and is the middle weight champ. Arlovski will definately beat Silvia this time around, he had the perfect oppurtunity to end it, a number of times, especially that rear naked. He just didnt want to end it too soon. Silvia is dangerous with his hands, but Arlovski is THE man. He learned from his loss, I'm sure. Don't try to prove anything, and don't play for the audience. Silvia will be taken down, he took Arlovski's title, which means absolutely no ******** this time around. 

I hear we got a lightweight class coming, that's exciting after the fights I've seen lately.




So... Ortiz would contend.

Props to all that Militiche Elite Fighting System has done, and continues to do. Living legends who take a subtle approach to their achievements.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2006)

Sobral is the next in line definitely. Tito maybe down the road. Hughes? Are you crazy? Chuck would pound Hughes into (to quote Ken Shamrock) a living death. He has 30 pounds on Matt easily. If you want to see how that fight goes watch Sakuraba vs Cro Cop.


----------



## CandianFighter (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it would be cool to see Liddell vs. Franklin. If Rich went up to LH to fight Shamrock that why not Liddell? I think Liddell would win but itd be fun to see.


----------

